# Zwei USB 20-Pin-Header an einen Mainboard-Pfostenanschluss



## Pussyranger (22. April 2018)

Hallo,

ich würde an *einen* USB 3.1 Gen 1 Pfostenanschluss des Mainboard gerne* zwei* 20-Pin-Header anschließen. Konkret habe ich einen USB-C-Port an einem 20-Pinheader und zwei USB-A-Ports an einem 20-Pin-Header. Würde es funktionieren, sie wie in der unten gezeigten Grafik anzuschließen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder muss ich doch zwei USB-Hubs wie hier gezeigt einbinden?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt noch die Frage, welche Bandbreite ein USB 3.1 Gen 1 Pfostenanschluss überhaupt unterstützt. Sind es 5 Gb/s insgesamt oder 5 Gb/s pro Leitung?

Edit: Und natürlich die Frage: Geht das auch einfacher? 

Viele Grüße
Pussyranger


----------



## claster17 (23. April 2018)

Hör bitte auf mit diesem Marketingschwachsinn von USB Gen 1. Mit USB 3.2 wird dieses Wirrwarr noch schlimmer, wo 3.0 und 3.1 erneut umbenannt werden.


Spoiler



*USB 3.2 Gen 1x1* - SuperSpeed, 5 Gbit/s (625 MB/s) data signaling rate over 1 lane using 8b/10b encoding, the *same as USB 3.1 Gen 1 and USB 3.0*.
*USB 3.2 Gen 1x2* - SuperSpeed+, new 10 Gbit/s (1250 MB/s) data rate over 2 lanes using 8b/10b encoding.
*USB 3.2 Gen 2x1* - SuperSpeed+, 10 Gbit/s (1250 MB/s) data rate over 1 lane using 128b/132b encoding, the *same as USB 3.1 Gen 2*.
*USB 3.2 Gen 2x2* - SuperSpeed+, new 20 Gbit/s (2500 MB/s) data rate over 2 lanes using 128b/132b encoding.



Der erste Plan klappt schon allein nicht, weil der Header zwei voneinander getrennte USB-3.0-Leitungen führt und damit in deinem Schaubild nur einer der beiden Anschlüsse durchgeschleift wird.
Variante zwei sollte funktionieren, auch wenn das reichlich umständlich ist.



Pussyranger schrieb:


> Zuletzt noch die Frage, welche Bandbreite ein USB 3.1 Gen 1 Pfostenanschluss überhaupt unterstützt. Sind es 5 Gb/s insgesamt oder 5 Gb/s pro Leitung?



Theoretisch 2x 5Gb/s. Praktisch könnte evtl. der Controller dahinter der Flaschenhals sein.



> Und natürlich die Frage: Geht das auch einfacher?



Damit:
InLine 76666D Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sempre UP33-I19 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

